
Radical diet can reverse type 2 diabetes, new study shows - prostoalex
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/dec/05/radical-diet-can-reverse-type-2-diabetes-new-study-shows?CMP=share_btn_fb
======
daeken
I went on a medically-supervised, very low calorie and low carb (keto) diet
after being diagnosed with diabetes. A few months and about 50lbs in, I had no
signs of insulin resistance whatsoever, my A1C was down to completely normal
values, and I was able to discontinue my medication entirely. That diagnosis,
as hard as it was to hear, was one of the absolute best things to ever happen
to me.

~~~
throwaway0255
Same. Pre-diabetic and all kinds of other health issues started creeping up
(obesity, GERD, really bad heartburn, sleep apnea, etc). Most doctors would've
just had me take medications, wear a mask that would breathe for me while I
slept, and put my bed at an angle so I could sleep through the
heartburn/reflux.

Started calorie restricting and eliminated grains and sugar from my diet
almost entirely, and all pre-diabetic symptoms disappeared within a month or
two. Zero GERD, zero heartburn, no longer obese, no more disturbed sleep, lots
of energy.

I think in most cases type 2 diabetes (and most symptoms associated with
obesity, metabolic syndrome, etc) is a disease people inflict on themselves
through poor diet. Particularly by eating refined carbohydrates (especially
wheat and sugar) and being genetically predisposed to not metabolizing those
very well.

The food industry spends a lot of money skewing the research on this and
pushing people toward exercise so they can wash their hands of it all, and
they have the cooperation of the USDA (just look at that ridiculous pyramid
ffs). So you kind of just have to explore this diet on your own through a lot
of noise and people telling you you're wrong. In my case it was an outright
cure for a lot of health problems, and it didn't take very long to confirm
that either. I don't read public health journals or articles about nutrition
anymore.

~~~
gergnz
While I wasn't overweight or obese I had definitely gained 10+KG a few years
back, and was bordering on overweight (according to BMI, which is just one
indicator, not the only one, and again, take it with a grain of salt and in
moderation). For a while I completely stopped drinking alcohol, soft drink,
wheat and refined sugar. Basically meat, vegies, fish, whole fruit (not
juice). Lost all the extra weight within a few months, and enjoyed great
energy. Being 100% honest, I now find that soda is very sweet, and I now no
longer drink alcohol at all. I have re-introduced some wheat and refined
sugar, but keep it to a very minimum and try and combine it with other
ingredients. (e.g. banana avocado cacao mousse). Never going back to drinking
all that soda and buying everything as a sandwich.

~~~
pc2g4d
I started putting on some weight after beginning full time work after college
(no longer walking around campus, always having a decent lunch--it made a
difference!) Two years ago I decided to limit my consumption of refined sugar
to two desserts a year. I cut out pop, fruit juice, don't drink alcohol or
coffee, avoid white flours and aim for foods made of whole ingredients---
fruits, vegetables, meats, nuts, etc. I'm at roughly 10lbs below where I was
when that started, which is nice, but also it's transformed my feelings about
sugar.

Like gergnz, pop is really sweet! Unbearably sweet. Actually most sweets are
just overwhelming concentrations of sugar, and they feel weird to eat.

Sweetness is something that your body adjusts to. Once you're used to eating a
brownie a day, brownies no longer seem so sweet to you. But go without sweets
for six months and suddenly you'll realize just how pointlessly sweet they
are.

The thing that really drives me crazy is how _so much_ food is sweetened, even
things where it makes no sense. It's like everybody's palette is so accustomed
to sugar that now restaurants have to add sugar to their savory foods just to
make them taste normal. It's a disturbing trend.

Reminder: the US government spends $2 billion a year on sugar subsidies.

Because there's just not enough sugar!!

[https://www.cbsnews.com/news/bitter-battle-over-sugar-
subsid...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/bitter-battle-over-sugar-subsidies-
heats-up/)

~~~
friedButter
>The thing that really drives me crazy is how _so much_ food is sweetened,
even things where it makes no sense.

Yeah.. thats restricted to US :) Visiting US from India, I ended up throwing
away a loaf of bread cause it was as sweet as chocolate

~~~
raarts
Coming from The Netherlands to live in the US for a while, I found the same.
It seems like just _everything_ contains more high-fructose corm syrup, and
tastes sweeter. Even all breads.

~~~
maxerickson
It's not all breads, just most of them, especially the shelf bread from big
outside bakeries.

In most stores there will be a few choices in the bakery section that don't
have added sugar.

------
naiyt
Kind of related: it's fun as a Type 1 Diabetic when people tell me that I
should be able to manage my disease with just diet. Or when they get upset
because I eat a bowl of ice cream or something (even though I bolused properly
for the carbs).

It's really unfortunate that T1 and T2 diabetes have the same name, since
they're completely different diseases that just happen to share some symptoms.

~~~
paulcole
I was diagnosed as diabetic in my early 30s with an A1C of 13. I'm vegan and
at the time weighed about 135 pounds (down from my normal weight of 165), ran
20-30 miles a week.

The doctors I saw immediately diagnosed me as Type 2 and treated with
Metformin. Between that, starving myself, and exercising like a maniac I was
able to keep my blood sugar roughly under control for another year or so.

Then everything really went to shit and additional tests were like, "Whoops,
guess it was Type 1 after all."

With doctors having a hard time getting past their own biases and experience,
it's no wonder the average person does, too.

~~~
cadr
Somewhat similar story, (though I weighed a bit more). Went on a keto diet and
got my blood sugar down to non-diabetic levels in three months (also lost a
lot of weight).

But the type 2 diagnosis didn't feel right, and I pressed them for more
testing, and found out that I was actually type 1. However, it's been four
years now and I'm still not on insulin. Apparently the honeymoon period for
adult onset type 1 is _highly_ variable, and they don't have much data on it.
So who knows when I'll have to go on insulin, but have felt pretty lucky so
far.

~~~
paulcole
The only downside to insulin for me is the cost and I'm pretty lucky. I buy my
testing strips and pen needles from Amazon and spend $200 or so every few
months when I need to restock. I signed up for a Lantus (slow-acting insulin
once a day) discount card and am fortunate to pay nothing for it. Humalog
(fast-acting insulin taken with food) costs $75-100 a month.

I go to the doctor every few months and demand free insulin samples when I'm
there. I also got them to fill out paperwork saying I'm disabled (this is
technically true by the letter of the law in the US). I used that to get a
reduced fare bus pass and free entrance into National Parks. Figured I got
fucked over and am going to milk what I can out of it.

Overall though it's not that bad. It's more of a hassle dealing with the
routine than anything else.

------
randlet
> he diet was a formula of 825–853 calories per day for 3 to 5 months,
> followed by the stepped reintroduction of food over two to eight weeks.

That is going to be a brutal 3-5 months. Worth it in the end though.

Also, c'mon, a range of 825-853 calories? Nobody is counting calories that
accurately and it would have been better to say "roughly 850 kCal per day".

~~~
esalazar
You can get quite a lot of food in 850 calories. Vegetables are pretty low
cal. Below is a plan I just created that is less than 850 calories

Total Cals - 836

Breakfast: 2 eggs - 156 calories

Lunch:

2 cups of spinach - 14 calories

1 cup of bell peppers - 39 calories

200 grams chicken breast - 226 calories

Snack:

1 banana - 105 calories

Dinner:

200 grams chicken breast - 226 calories

1 cup of broccoli - 31 calories

1 cup of bell peppers - 39 calories

~~~
randlet
That is certainly not what I would consider "quite a lot of food"! If I was
forced to use your meal plan I'd eat it in a single sitting in the evening and
fast the rest of the day.

~~~
gadders
This is why I hate the term "Two pizza teams". At best that is me and one
other person. On a hungry day (say after training squats) I'd be working on my
own.

------
dpratt71
This reminds me that we had a cat that developed diabetes. Besides the usual
treatment, we changed the cat's diet "radically". Eventually the cat no longer
required insulin shots, i.e. it was "cured". I remarked to my wife at the time
that maybe the reason T2 diabetes is considered incurable is that it's all but
impossible to get humans to radically change their diet.

~~~
jhayward
It's pretty common in cats for there to be a honeymoon period after treatment
begins. The lower blood sugar levels allow the still viable ß cells to resume
producing insulin.

After a time, however, the process that was killing them off in the first
place often reappears and insulin is required again.

The biggest factor I've seen in previous cats with diabetes - dry vs wet food.
Switch from free-feeding dry to measured, timed canned portions made a
night/day difference.

------
ddebernardy
Nice to see this hitting the mainstream. I vaguely recollect Robert Lustig of
"Sugar: The Bitter Truth" [1] fame (or someone following/close to him) making
a similar point a few years ago.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM)

------
holowire
All systems of the body follow a circadian rhythm. Following the body’s
circadian rhythm and adhering to a time-restricted eating pattern (i.e.
intermittent fasting) is even more important than explicitly only restricting
calories. Secondly, avoiding processed carbs and sugars is more important than
explicitly only restricting calories. Combined, those two principles directly
impact your insulin sensitivity, which is very influential in telling your
body how to process the calories you eat, when to feel hungry/full, and to
what degree.

Of course, by following a time-restricted eating pattern, you naturally
consume less calories, but in general, calories are largely irrelevant when
you are adhering to a consistent circadian eating cycle and eating clean,
whole foods. Healthy insulin resistance directly negates fat/weight gain by
telling your body to simply dispose of the excess energy rather than storing
it as fat. Calories-wise, the body only uses what it needs and gets rid of the
rest. To keep insulin resistance in a healthy range though, you obviously need
to not consume things that will spike it and reverse the feedback loop.
Following the body’s natural circadian rhythm contributes to keeping it in a
healthy range as well, and it is significantly easier to adhere to than
restricting calories only.

For the curious, here are a few resources that I have found super helpful in
learning to better control my diet and health.

 _The Obesity Code_ by Jason Fung, MD
[http://a.co/7MHTlmU](http://a.co/7MHTlmU)

 _Found My Fitness_ Podcast with Dr. Rhonda Patrick
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/foundmyfitness/id8181983...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/foundmyfitness/id818198322?mt=2)

------
dharma1
These guys are doing some interesting work around this -
[https://www.virtahealth.com/](https://www.virtahealth.com/)

~~~
Jommi
Yeah, really looking forward to some of their results.

------
grondilu
What will doctors do about this, though? They can't just tell their patients
"well, you just have to lose weight".

People want easy solutions in forms of pills, and there is no money to gain
from prescribing caloric restrictions.

------
fvrghl
Some great documentaries about this:

\- That Sugar Film

\- Fed Up (on netflix)

\- Sugar Coated (on netflix)

~~~
devmunchies
Another movie is "Forks Over Knives" on Netflix. That one is more about going
to whole foods rather than just cutting out sugar.

------
JohnJamesRambo
My brother the doctor doesn't call it diabesity for nothing.

------
gjem97
Was there really no research before this that showed that losing weight was
beneficial for sufferers of Type II diabetes?

~~~
PoachedSausage
There has been plenty.

I tried my first multi-day water only fast around 2005 after reading about it
in a book written by an M.D. who used fasting to treat various illnesses. I
can't remember the name though.

The article has some shocking statistics but most shocking to me was that the
youngest person in the study was 20 years old, type 2 diabetic at 20.

I think the reason that drugs are the usual solution is simply that it is
really really hard to get people to change their diets and/or fast.

------
adrianmonk
I think the headline is accurate because that is indeed what the study shows,
since it compared a control group to a group on a very low calorie diet.

But I'd really like to know if this is any _more_ beneficial than more normal,
gradual weight loss, like a 2000 calorie diet that gets you down to the same
weight.

~~~
nradov
A lot of people with sedentary lifestyles will _gain_ weight on a 2000kcal
diet.

~~~
adrianmonk
These are people who lost 15 kg or more (33+ pounds). Most likely they were
pretty overweight to start with.

And the heavier you are, the easier it is to lose weight because it takes
energy to just maintain all that extra body weight.

Point being, there are certainly some people would not lose weight on 2000
calories/day, but I would guess that isn't true for most of the people in this
study.

~~~
dragonwriter
> And the heavier you are, the easier it is to lose weight because it takes
> energy to just maintain all that extra body weight

Well, the higher a calorie intake you are likely to be able to maintain and
still lose weight, which is very much _not_ the same as “the easier it is to
lose weight.”

~~~
adrianmonk
OK, I've got to admit that what I wrote was a bit ambiguous. I meant
physiologically, it's easier to lose weight. But when you are starting with a
group of people who are overweight to begin with, there are other factors like
behavior or psychology.

------
ubertakter
I have a hypothesis, though I haven't had a chance to dig through existing
research to determine if it's an idea worth pursuing.

The basics of it are that there is a condition that has the same symptoms of
type 2 diabetes, but isn't, and that "real" type 2 diabetes is a genetic
defect that does not have as much of an impact as the type 1 defect. If
correct you might say it's a nomenclature issue, which seems to happen from
time to time in medicine.

If this hypothesis is correct, then people who are overweight and "cure" type
2 by losing weight are really just improving their health (which they should
do). They never had diabetes to begin with. As I said before, I haven't done
the research and only have anecdotal evidence from my own situation with
diabetes. To elaborate, I've never been overweight and have always had fairly
well balanced, low-sodium diet, yet was still diagnosed. Most men on my
father's side of the family have been diagnosed with diabetes, so it seems
genetics might come in to play. I manage my diabetes through diet, exercise,
and medicine (not insulin).

I suppose the research I would like to see is a study of treatment controlled
for the initial weight and lifestyles of the patients. If weight wasn't a
factor to begin with, how did diagnoses take place and how did changes in diet
and lifestyle affect it? I'm also curious of heart disease and kidney function
actually correlates with diabetes only because of obesity (or in other words,
actually only correlates with obesity).

Also, the article states, "Rather than addressing the root cause, management
guidelines for type 2 diabetes focus on reducing blood sugar levels through
drug treatments. Diet and lifestyle are touched upon, but diabetes remission
by cutting calories is rarely discussed". Maybe that's true in the UK, but in
my case, per doctor's orders I went to the diabetes control center and had a
class on how to change my diet, which included meetings with a RN and
registered dietitian who specializes in diabetes treatment.

------
dzek
Maybe I am repeating another comment, but... that's not something new. It's a
well known thing (at least here, in Europe/Poland) that type 2 diabetes at
early stage is mostly caused by bad lifestyle and can be easily reversed
within few months.

~~~
scarlac
The interesting thing here is _what_ lifestyle is causing it/cures it.

In Denmark we call diabetes "sugar disease". I read a pamphlet from the The
Diabetes Foundation where it said that it was 'a lifestyle disease' and made
no connection with sugar or carbs. Rather, I got the impression it was still
about reducing your weight, which has usually been a battle against fat
contents. I asked my doctor about these statements and the connection with
sugar, only to have him say "well, some studies make a connection but nothing
official".

Which brings me back to the article. The point is the connection is becoming
more clear: High carb diet (e.g. sugar) seems to trigger Type 2.

It's not news, but science is not about news - it's about rigorous testing to
confirm our theory.

------
makmanalp
> The participants were all given support throughout, including cognitive
> behaviour therapy and were encouraged to exercise.

I wonder if there's also comorbidity of obesity and mental health troubles
which is helped by both of these aside from the diet.

------
odiroot
It is indeed so tiring to explain to people I'm not crazy skipping that
dessert or pizza or pastry. Most of my peers still think bacon and butter are
pure evil.

That's even skipping all the vegans.

------
lhuser123
The way I found out that for example, sugar and meat are among my enemies, was
avoiding one of them for days, and writing down how I felt. One thing easy to
forget is how different our metabolism can be when compared with others. But
you have to make an effort to avoid just that one type of food, and keep
eating everything else as usual. Even better is to repeat the experiment
various times. And write everything down, do not trust your memory.

------
ShabbosGoy
Confirms what I’ve known anecdotally.

I had a whole host of health problems before caloric restriction and cardio +
weightlifting. High blood pressure, arthritis, and asthma all disappeared
after an active lifestyle and CR.

I never took the Norvasc that was prescribed by my primary care doctor because
my cardiologist told me I was too young to be taking any medications. Had an
EKG and blood work and everything came back normal.

------
joelrunyon
This is less about the diet and more about the weight loss.

Type 2 diabetes is basically overloading your body so your pancreas doesn't
work effectively. Removing those stressors and improving insulin sensitivity
allows your body to work normally.

You can achieve similar results from any diet that someone would stick to and
lose a similar amount of weight.

------
nkcmr
I think this is what happened to me.

About 4-5 years ago I was very unhealthy and experiencing symptoms of type-2
diabetes. It scared the hell out of me and I cut out all sugar and started
running multiple miles per day.

The result was significant and I lost something on the order of 60-70 pounds.
After that, all of my symptoms subsided.

------
charlieflowers
Wasn't this already demonstrated by the same people (Newcastle) 2 or 3 years
ago?

------
oxymoran
Wait a sec. caloric restriction is a “radical diet” now? And how was this not
the first thing that doctors tried before going straight to bariatric surgery?
Nobody was like hey, maybe we should try to lose some weight first?

------
brailsafe
Vaguely related [https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/ketogenic-diets-for-
cancer-...](https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/ketogenic-diets-for-cancer-hype-
versus-science/)

------
JanSt
I'd also recommend the book Diabetes unpacked and, if you are interested in
the deep story of a low-carb vs high-fat trial, the brand new book Lore of
Nutrition by world-class scientist Tim Noakes and Marika Sboros

------
Our_Own_Study
In one day this page has more commenters than there were study participants
(149 participants) who were on the controlled diet. We could do our own study
if we could have everyone post their numbers.

~~~
Our_Own_Study
I created an email. Please send your 4 pieces of daily data
t2diabetes.world.study@gmail.com

Your height, Your weight, Your daily calories, Diabetes status ie Blood
glucose level with units.

I will create a webpage with anonymous data. That is no email addresses. Each
participant will have an anonymous Participant #

I plan to post a table Participant # - Date - Height, Weight, Calories Eaten
Today, BG level

------
geuis
[https://www.reddit.com/r/keto/](https://www.reddit.com/r/keto/)

------
jamisteven
This has been common knowledge for some time, but as with everything else in
western medicine its "research evidence or bust".

~~~
nradov
Many things that were once "common knowledge" are now known to be false.
That's why modern evidence-based medicine is increasingly effective and offers
the only viable path forward. But it also makes me wonder what things we
currently consider to be common knowledge today will be as thoroughly debunked
as bloodletting 100 years from now.

~~~
squiggleblaz
Bloodletting has been an important and scientifically verified part of my
father and aunt's medical treatment due to an excess absorption of iron
(haemochromotosis).

Also some people find leaches useful for cleaning wounds.

Common knowledge is like a common cold. You just don't want it.

------
hycaria
>Radical diet can reverse obesity, old study shows.

What a great news ! Now we should get rid of all overweight problems, right ?

------
martin1975
Well I know what most assuredly can reverse type 2 diabetes at least in
overweight people - metabolic surgery. I was 30+ BMI, in the category 1 obese
- nothing serious like rolling downhill kind of obese, however for a 5'9" at
nearly 210 lbs (and not really going down), I was big..it's just that I'm one
of those people who hides his weight really well (or carries it, if you
prefer).

I had a VSG procedure 6+ months ago.. prior to it my (bad) cholesterol was
high, I felt like lethargic s__t most of the time physically/mentally, and I'm
pretty sure I had metabolic syndrome.. was also borderline hypertensive.

As age increases, none of this gets better, and quite frankly, no amount of
exercise is truly going to reverse weight. What's needed is resetting the
metabolic set point we all have, and unless you dedicate a significant chunk
of your time/life by paying attention to everything you eat (e.g. probably low
carbs/high protein for most like me), coupled with keeping in shape (e.g. 30
mins/daily exercise, nothing strenuous but enough to break sweat)... 90% of
the time you're going to go back up to your metabolic set point weight, or
worse, rebound above it if you lost the weight too fast.

This was shown to be the case with more or less 80-90% of Biggest Loser
winners, whom were monitored 5 years down the road and determined to have
regained all the weight and worse, more in some cases.. The ones who kept it
off do so at a great expenditure of time as I pointed out above.

Top this w/the fact if you have a FT job or a business to run and a family to
take care of... you will see the impossibility of losing weight to stave off
all the potential diseases (type 2 diab included).

I've got your answer - but you won't like it because you have to give up your
food addiction - bariatric surgery.

I've lost nearly 40 pounds since my VSG and am at a weight at 40+ years of age
that I was in my late teens. Blood pressure, cholesterol, all normalized...
energy through the roof. Moderate exercise, and I only do it because I feel
like it now whereas before I felt like I was forcing it when I was
obese/heavy.

Please look into this (ASMBS.org), and make a life altering choice that will
possibly extend and -definitely- improve your quality of life as well as
reverse type 2 diabetes and many other diseases related to being over weight.

If insurance won't cover it because you are not TOO FAT (like 35+ BMI),
bariatricpal.com has doctors from all over the world, Mexico included that
have performed successful surgeries with glowing reviews from Americans and
Canadians for less money than what you'd pay in the USA (e.g.
obesitycontrolcenter.com being a prime example, where I had mine).

Life's short... don't let being overweight ruin it.

~~~
nradov
The concept of a metabolic set point is a myth based on a misinterpretation of
research. Many overweight people — including those with families and jobs —
have gotten down to a healthy weight and maintained it permanently purely
though lifestyle changes. So please don't claim that it's impossible.

~~~
martin1975
You are one of them, I assume? How much weight did you lose, over what period
of time, and what is your weight right now? Are you a doctor by any chance?

------
eip
I wouldn't call increasing chromium and vanadium and decreasing sugar
'radical'.

------
aviv
Type 2 diabetes is a solved problem, but pharmaceutical companies have yet to
find a way to make money from a water fast, so no one tells people about it.

~~~
xupybd
I don't know if it's a solved problem. It's very hard to get people to fast.
It's even harder to get people to maintain a healthy lifestyle and body weight
after going into remission.

~~~
metamet
Well, the problem is solved. People just don't want to take enough ownership
over their health to actually do it.

~~~
danharaj
Fasts are so hard on the body and mind that it's not at all difficult to
imagine situations in which people can't afford to do it.

I wouldn't be able to do my job if I did an 850kcal fast for 3 months.

~~~
metamet
Well, fasts aren't the only solution here. Changing your and adjusting your
carb intake in order to offset insulin requirements can gradually get things
back on track.

Doing intermittent fasting isn't even that taxing once you adjust. I have been
doing it for around 4 years and I work as a developer. My most productive
hours are still in the morning, and I don't even eat until noon-1pm on most
days.

But to your point, yes, a drastic implementation of a clinical approach can be
impractical. Fortunately there're a lot of ways to fix type 2 with diet which
aren't as taxing.

So the problem is solved. It's just that most people would rather take insulin
than change their diet.

------
brailsafe
[https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/](https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/)

------
digitalmaster
The only reason this is news in 2017 is because the food and pharma industries
have been so successful at suppressing this fact. smh

------
kylestewart
Let's not mention this to the "every body is beautiful" crowd. I had a similar
journey in my 20s when my doctor let me know I was pre-diabetic. Weight loss
and good diet now has me feeling better in my 30s then ever. It doesn't have
to be complicated.

------
dennis_jeeves
I've been on an almost all meat, egg and almost no plant matter, ketogenic
diet for nearly 5 years. AMA on my diet.

------
buckthundaz
This isn't a radical diet. This is our natural diet.

Carbs dissolve digest sugar and are unnecessary for human metabolism. If you
stop poisoning yourself, you will find your health rebounds.

~~~
dsr_
You aren't making sense. Take a moment to say something substantive, please.

~~~
francisofascii
I think the post is making the point that over the course of human history,
low calorie, low sugar diets were the norm. Periods of fasting were the norm.

~~~
bluGill
Many people make that claim, but it isn't backed by science.

Well fasting at times was normal. Everything enough though is questionable. We
know that humans have been eating some high carb foods for ages. We also have
every reason to believe that humans used to be more active than our "couch
potato" current life. There were no office jobs, if you wanted to eat somebody
had to chase down the food (sometimes a literal chase, sometimes just find
it). Low sugar - there was plenty of fruit available at times. Of course this
fruit did have a lot of complex carbs as well.

~~~
francisofascii
You touched on the 2nd part of this, exercise. Walking for transportation may
seem "radical" today, particularly in the U.S. But this is only radical in a
modern context. Walking is our "natural" mode of transportation.

------
A_Person
I've always been slim and not eaten much. But a few years ago I started to
develop a paunch! For the first time in my life, I started to check the sugar
content of what I was eating. The results surprised me greatly. For example, I
like chocolate protein drinks, and often have 4 or 5 per day. But the one that
I liked had 10g sugar per serve. The different brand right next to it had <1g
sugar/serve! So that was an instant save of ~45g sugar/day. I also had no idea
of how much sugar is in orange juice. And the misleading labelling! One juice
on our local shelves says: "NO ADDED SUGAR!" \- but has absolute truckloads of
sugar already. Results (a few months later): me 1, paunch 0!

